# Topics > Operating systems > Windows >  Windows 11

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/windows
windows.com

microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-11

youtube.com/WindowsVideos

facebook.com/windows

twitter.com/windows

Windows 11 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Windows 11

Jun 24, 2021




> Windows 11 brings you closer to what you love.
> 
> Family, friends, obsessions, music, creations — Windows 11 is the one place for it all. With a fresh new feel and tools that make it easier to be efficient, it has what you need for whatever’s next.
> 
> Coming soon.

----------


## Airicist

Windows 11 | First look

Jun 24, 2021




> Introducing Window 11
> 
> A new Windows experience, bringing you closer to the people and things you love.
> 
> Coming soon.

----------


## Airicist

The 2021 Microsoft Windows event

Jun 24, 2021




> See what's next for Windows

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft's Windows 11 reveal event: Every upgrade announced"
The tech giant is making Windows 11 work with as many apps and devices as possible, including Xbox technology, Android apps and more.

by Ian Sherr 
June 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Windows 11 in under 8 minutes

Jun 24, 2021




> Microsoft's preview of the upcoming Windows 11 with a revised start bar, integrated teams, new widgets, rebuild Windows Store, support for Android apps, and Xbox integration.

----------

